# صديق المجوهرات السحري الآن بالأسواق



## rasheedj (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*الآن بمعارض المجوهرات المنتج السحري يبقي مجوهراتك دائماً جديدة يعمل على تلميع كافة المجوهرات الألماس والذهب والأحجار الكريمة والإكسسوارات طبيعي 100 % آمن على مجوهراتك وعلى صحة الجلد والإستنشاق .. صناعة أمريكية ...* لمعرفة أقرب منفذ بيع لديك وضح موقع سكن على : [email protected]


----------



## جوو الرياض (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صديق المجوهرات السحري الآن بالأسواق*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## rasheedj (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: صديق المجوهرات السحري الآن بالأسواق*

متوفر لدي :
*الحريبي للألماس محل رقم 164**اسواق طيبة شارع العليا العام هاتف : **4546802**معرض العقيلي للألماس **اسواق التعمير مقابل قصر الحكم هاتف**2864152 **معرض العقيلي للذهب **اسواق التعمير مقابل قصر الحكم هاتف : **4135155**معرض الأناقة للمجوهرات **اسواق الجزيرة السليمانيةهاتف :**4617192*


----------



## rasheedj (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: صديق المجوهرات السحري الآن بالأسواق*

شكرا على التواصل


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: صديق المجوهرات السحري الآن بالأسواق*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## rasheedj (2 يناير 2012)

*رد: صديق المجوهرات السحري الآن بالأسواق*

شكرا للتواصل


----------



## rasheedj (18 يناير 2012)

*رد: صديق المجوهرات السحري الآن بالأسواق*

الجهة المعرض العنوان تليفون شمال الرياض الحريبي للألماس محل رقم 164 اسواق طيبة شارع العليا العام 4546802 وسط الرياض معرض العقيلي للألماس اسواق التعمير مقابل قصر الحكم 2864152 وسط الرياض معرض العقيلي للذهب اسواق التعمير مقابل قصر الحكم 4135155 وسط الرياض معرض العقيلي للمجوهرات اسواق التعمير مقابل قصر الحكم 4131358 شمال الرياض معرض الأناقة للمجوهرات اسواق الجزيرة السليمانية 4617192 شمال الرياض معرض ليالي الشموع رقم 138 اسواق رويال - العليا طريق الملك فهد 2297820 شرق الرياض معرض رياض للإكسسوارات اسواق حجاب 2302512


----------



## rasheedj (19 يناير 2012)

*رد: صديق المجوهرات السحري الآن بالأسواق*

شكرا لجميع المتواصلين


----------

